# dans/sur/en/à la première/deuxième/dernière page, page X - préposition



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous me corriger cette phrase : "il y a une erreur *dans / sur* la première page", malgré que j'écrirais "...sur la première page" mais je ne vois pas la différence entre sur / dans ?

Merci.


----------



## peter13

S'il y a "une erreur *dans* la première page", le sens est plus imagé. On fait alors *référence au contenu* de la première page.

Si tu parles d'une faute dans un texte, utilises *dans*: c'est plus approprié.

S'il y a "une erreur *sur* la première page", on parlerait alors d'un jeu de Trouvez les erreurs! où l'on doit trouver les erreurs qui, dans ce cas, ne sont pas des fautes d'orthographes. On fait référence à ce qui *se trouve à la surface* de la page. Ce n'est donc pas derrière la page qu'il faut chercher l'erreur!

Tu entendras des *natifs de la langue française* dire "il y a une erreur *sur* la première page" en parlant d'une faute d'orthographe. Ce n'est pas nécessairement mauvais, mais *dans* est définitivement plus approprié.


----------



## sidahmed

Merci *peter13* pour ces explications !

Et si je dis : résolvez l'exercice qui se trouve dans / sur la page 5 ?


----------



## SwissPete

Je dirais « il y a une erreur *à* la première page ».

À la première page, à la dernière page, à la page 231, etc.


----------



## peter13

Je suis d'accord qu'on peut dire "il y a une erreur à la première page".

En ce qui concerne ta question, résolvez l'exercise qui est "*à* la page 5" est la seule solution. On ne peut pas dire sur ou dans. C'est parce qu'on ne fait pas vraiment référence au contenu ni à ce qui se trouve à la surface mais plutôt à *la location*.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je rejoins SwissPete : c'est bien _*à* la première page_ qui est le plus correct.


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Les expressions les plus couramment utilisées sont" Vous ferez l'exercice n° x page 5" ou bien "tous les exercices de la page 5" ou bien s'il n'y a qu'un seul exercice à cette page "l' exercice de la page 5".


----------



## aspl

Bonsoir,

j'ai une question concernant les prépositions.

La situation est la suivante : je veux que mes apprenants font un exercice et je veux les diriger jusqu'à la page où il se trouve.
Parmi les prépositions en gras, laquelle devrais-je choisir? 
L'exercice est *dans */ *sur */ *à la* page ?​
Ou bien il y a une autre manière de le dire ?

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## LV4-26

*A* la page.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

On peut aussi parfaitement dire : _L'exercice *se trouve page *35. 
_
PS : Je veux que mes apprenants *fassent*...


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

voilà une question concernant la préposition à employer avec le mot "page".

Je sais que je pourrais utiliser la construction: "à la page XX, il y a un dessin qui représente la page d'un site internet".

Serait-il possible d'utiliser la préposition "sur"?

Sur cette page, il y a une image qui représente un enfant en train d'aller à l'école.


Merci


----------



## Phenyx13

Bonjour,

A mes yeux, les deux sont corrects mais je vois une nuance :
" _*A *la page X, il y a... _" est surtout utilisé pour les livres et autres documents papier
" _*Sur *la page X, il y a... _" est parfois utilisé pour un site web


----------



## sanchez90

Par exemple, avec un manuel:

"Allez à la page 90. Que voyez-vous sur cette page?"

Les prépositions à et sur ont-elles été bien employées?


----------



## Phenyx13

C'est tout à fait juste pour moi


----------



## la chatte

Bonjour!  Alors, quelle phrase est-ce que je dirais? "(Sur cette feuille) (Dans cette feuille), il y a des exercices difficiles à faire."  Je sais que je dirais "à la page 100, il y a des exercices difficiles à faire", mais quand je suis en train de regarder la page, est-ce que je dirais "sur" ou "dans"?  Merci...


----------



## Roméo31

aspl said:


> L'exercice est *dans */ *sur */ *à la* page ?


Bonsoir,

On peut parfaitement dire : "L'exercice se trouve *page *6, *en page* 6 ou* à la page* 6",mais pas dans la page 6 (une page étant le recto ou le versod'une feuille ou, tout au plus, une feuille).  Si tu as besoin d'une confirmation, voici les exemples donnés par_ le Grand Robert de la langue française _: *"Cet article se trouve page 4, en page 4, à la page 4."

*Pour ta dernière question (post 8), fais, STP, la phrase qui te pose problème.


----------



## la chatte

Roméo31, merci!  Je comprends bien (et enfin!) ce que je peux dire avec "page".  Pour ma dernière question, voici un exemple de ce que je veux essayer de dire: S'il s'agit d'une feuille de papier, est-ce que je dirais "sur cette feuille / dans cette feuille il y a un article bien intéressant à lire." Merci.


----------



## Roméo31

Sur cette page/feuille, il y a un article bien intéressant à lire.

Tu peux formuler autrement : Cette page/feuille contient/comporte un article bien...


----------



## KennyHun

Avec l'article indéfini, est-ce que la préposition à utiliser pourrait changer ?

P.ex.

(D'un livre de textes parallèles : ) Il y a problème dès lors que ce qu'on lit *sur (/dans/à)* une page ne correspond pas à ce qui est *à (/sur/dans?)* celle d'en face.


----------



## SwissPete

À mon avis :
Il y a problème dès lors que ce qu'on lit *à* une page ne correspond pas à ce qui est *à * celle d'en face.​


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, en remarquant à l'appui que pour un livre numérique publié _in extenso_ sur la toile sans numérotation des pages, ce qui arrive, on dirait _*à* telle hauteur du texte. _
Il m'avait semblé possible d'utiliser _sur_ en l'associant à _écrire _et en retenant l'aspect visuel, mais avec un risque de paraître terre à terre :_ il y a problème dès lors que ce qu'on écrit *sur* une page ne correspond pas à ce qui est écrit* sur *celle d'en face. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, je préfère nettement _sur_ à _à_ étant donné qu'il est justement question de perception visuelle.

_Il y a problème dès lors que ce qu'on lit *sur* une page ne correspond pas à ce qui est écrit *sur* celle d'en face._ 

Je dirais en revanche : _Ouvrez votre livre *à* une page quelconque_.


----------

